# Make metro apps like Killer Instinct capturable.



## SlothFacts (Mar 30, 2016)

I wrote about this in the OBS Classic support forum, but given that it happens on both versions, I thought maybe I ought to do a log file for OBS Studio and report it here, too. It seems like it's probably an issue with Killer Instinct being a Windows modern app? In any case, windows capture sees it show up as a black screen, and game capture doesn't show anything at all.

https://gist.github.com/920f09acb24b978493d13453d66ced69


----------



## Harold (Mar 30, 2016)

Metro apps can't be window or game captured.
They must be display/monitor captured.


----------



## SlothFacts (Mar 31, 2016)

Should this be a Feature Request thread, then? Really looking to stream the game, and monitor capture isn't an option for me (literally, since this is a laptop with both Integrated and NVIDIA graphics, and only Xsplit has proven capable of display capturing that). I have no idea how much of an undertaking the ability to capture metro apps would be, but I've seen and spoken to enough people to know that I'm far from the only one looking for a way to stream this.

Changing the topic title appropriately, I guess, until someone tells me it's not possible.


----------



## Osiris (Mar 31, 2016)

It is not a limitation of OBS, it is a limitation of how the Windows Store apps work.


----------



## Suslik V (Mar 31, 2016)

Many people told me, that Metro applications was designed by Microsoft to not interact with other applications (some kind of the security risks etc.), so,  from now on, display capture and external capture card is only the option, and the fastest method for such tasks.


----------



## kalmarin (Apr 1, 2016)

Osiris said:


> It is not a limitation of OBS, it is a limitation of how the Windows Store apps work.


Not sure that's the case since Dxtory can do it http://exkode.com/dxtory-log-en.html . I also found this https://github.com/GameTechDev/PresentMon , and it looks like it hooks into UWP applications quite successfully.


----------



## SlothFacts (Apr 3, 2016)

I tried Dxtory, and it does indeed hook into and record UWP Apps like Killer Instinct. So it is possible! The changelog says they added that feature last September, too.


----------



## Osiris (Apr 3, 2016)

Then it's just a matter of 'when Jim finds the time to look into it'.


----------

